# urban logging - sort of



## kweinert (Mar 14, 2012)

So, I get to work this morning and see that they're doing some trimming of the trees around here. One was cut down, probably about 6 to 8" in diameter.

I go out to ask the guy about it, tell him I'm a turner and wondered about the wood. He says it's great, he likes to see the wood get used instead of just burned or chipped, says I can take all I want. This is ash that they're cutting here.

Then he tells me that there's a plum tree on the north side that's coming down and he'll leave that one for me as well, trim it up so it's easy to get in the vehicle.

I think I've been doing this wood stuff too long :)


----------



## kweinert (Mar 14, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Yeah right! where are the pictures:morning2: Oh and the address I want some plum Lucky dog that plum can be purdie



Just went out at lunch and grabbed some ash. Some I think I'll try to make a natural edge bowl, some a 'normal' bowl. Got a couple of smaller pieces to see about bottle stoppers. He hasn't gotten around to the plum yet.

I thought it was nice of him to say they'd trim it up for me to make it easier to handle.

I'll use the big camera to get a picture when I get home before I unload it. I'd upload one now if I still had the small camera.

8300 E Maplewood Ave, Greenwood Village, CO

:)


----------



## EricJS (Mar 14, 2012)

Plum is awesome. I also love the rich grain patterns in ash. Show us your wood! (And completed turnings!)


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 14, 2012)

I was able to trade for a chunk of plum recently. It is small only about 8"-10" and about 2' long cant wait to turn some


----------



## arkie (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm waiting to see what you do with it. Those spalted maple and ash burl pen blanks baked for 3 days at 200°. I might have some ready to turn if you make it over this weekend.



Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I was able to trade for a chunk of plum recently. It is small only about 8"-10" and about 2' long cant wait to turn some


----------

